# Seattle Police officer shoots suspect after stabbing and killing K9 Officer Jedi.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fuck'em






A Seattle police officer shot and killed a suspect after a burglary in south Seattle Wednesday afternoon, according to the Seattle Police Department (SPD), Prior to the shooting, the suspect stabbed and killed police K9 Officer Jedi and stabbed another officer in the face, according to SPD. Police initially responded to a call of an attempted burglary on the 2200 block of South Eddy Street around 2:12 p.m. Wednesday, according to Seattle Police Assistant Chief Tom Mahaffey. The caller told police the suspect was armed with a knife. Officers from the south precinct and a police K9 responded to the address, where they spotted the suspect, Mahaffey said. Police approached the suspect who then fled the scene, according to SPD. Police pursued the suspect onto the 6700 block of Swift Avenue. The police dog was released in an attempt to catch the suspect. The suspect then turned on the dog, stabbing and killing him. An officer shot and killed the suspect while they were attacking the dog, police said. At some point during the struggle, an SPD officer was also stabbed in the face, police said. The officer suffered minor injuries. Seattle police said K9 Officer Jedi was one of the department's top-performing K9 officers. "He and his handler/partner were involved in many successful tracks, searches, and apprehensions over five years serving the people of Seattle," the police department said in a tweet. There is no information on the deceased suspect's identity. The Seattle Police Department Force Investigations Team, the Civilian Office of Professional Accountability and the Inspector General are investigating the incident. The officer who sustained minor injuries was treated at the scene and later sought medical attention at a local hospital.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He should have dropped him before the dog deployment. 
A, Naked fucked up guy..2
B, Reporting party stated to dispatch that he has a knife and is trying to hurt people.
C, Officers dispatched to disturbance, possible attempted murder.
D, Find man armed with a sword and smaller knife. 
E, Fails to obey any orders or commands by the police.
F, Party is in a thickly settled residential area, he is a threat to the public and officers he needs to be stopped before any further damage collateral damage may occur. 
G, 21 foot rule yeah sure he could have gone to his Taser or bean bag if it was an option.
H, (This is where i'm going to get flack from LA  ) Officer shouldn't have deployed the K9 given he appears to be either emotionally disturb or on drugs.
I, Again, It would have been nice to have at less a lethal attempt. 
J, If they did try a LL option he gets a (been bag to the chest, leg or ball bag he's going down).
K, This is now the point I would deploy the K9 and make the arrest.

Just my .2 cents. Rest easy pupper.









What do you guys think?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Post was made in error and I can't delete it.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That was hard to watch. RIP K9 Jedi. I thought the Sgt would of been justified using lethal force at 2:15ish mark when the suspect moved towards him. 

On the other hand,

Where the suspect ended up did not appear that populated (I know there are homes across the street) and traffic was minimal so I think requesting containment with the addition of LL w/lethal cover. It wouldn’t of hurt to slow down and reassess the situation. 

If he started to pull on some motorist door handles or run towards a residence then ignore what I just said. Just my $.02


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I hate this stuff. They did the absolute best they could. Suspect's behavior and violent actions 100% justified his demise. Good communications from the Sarge, Rapid continuous and stressful situation. So sorry for the K-9. Peace out.


----------

